# What Would You Choose for Your Funeral? (Classical Muisc/Requiems etc)



## Lenfer

I've been thinking about this a lot lately, I'm not really sure what I would want played at my funeral. Does anyone here have something they would like played at their funeral? I personally would not go for pop/rock music but I suppose as long as no one else objects they could be included.

I did have a particular piece in mind but my *Boyfriend* said it may not be appropriate for a funeral. Would you stick with tradition or go with what you wanted? The way he sees it is that "your" funeral is for those you leave behind and you should try to make them happy. My *Mother* is not strict or "_traditional_" expect when it comes to weddings and funerals. :lol:

Music videos would be most appreciated as I'm too lazy to be hunting *YouTube* tonight.

*L'enfer* :tiphat:


----------



## Polednice

It depends on how extravagant I wanted to be. If I wanted to go all out, I'd have the entire _Deutsches Requiem_ played by a professional orchestra at my graveside. If, however, I wanted to leave the world with a little dignity and humility, I would have the second movement of Schubert's _Wanderer Fantasy_ play - possibly having them go right through to the end of the piece (incl. 3rd and 4th movements) so I can go out with a bang! It'd be nice to have a piece that starts mournful but ends cheery.


----------



## itywltmt

Klopstock's resurrection hymn, per Mahler


----------



## Iforgotmypassword




----------



## Olias

John Cage 4'33" (and I'm not kidding).


----------



## elgar's ghost

The introduction to a little ditty by The Crazy World of Arthur Brown from 1968 seems conducive as my coffin heads towards the incinerator:

"I AM THE GOD OF HELLFIRE AND I BRING YOU....FIRE!!!!" (#DA-DA-DAAAAH!!!!#)

Or maybe Noel Coward's 'The Sun Has Got His Hat On'.


----------



## kv466

Second movement of Beethoven's f-minor sonata, no.23. Glenn Gould, piano.


----------



## Krummhorn

Being a classical organist, a 'final tribute' to my life would be having multiple organists come in and play different pieces.

One of those on my request list is this one:


----------



## Meaghan

Final movement of Beethoven's Op. 109 sonata. I've known this for awhile.


----------



## Dodecaplex

"Leaving, leaving, I am leeeeeaving..."


----------



## Philip

Krummhorn said:


> Virgil Fox † Come sweet death † Wanamaker Organ.


Holy crap.


----------



## Mordred

Lenfer this is a great question!
I think Verdi's Dies Irae as I go up in flames at the crematorium would be a great way to go out!


----------



## peeyaj

I would choose what the great pianist, Arthur Rubinstein choose to play in his funeral: *2nd movement, Adagio, String Quintet in C* by Franz Schubert.


----------



## Badinerie

Something woefully inappropriate would be my first choice. The Gallup from Orpheus or The anvil chorus. ( Or the old music hall song " Here we are again happy as can be all good friends and Jolly good company) But I'll probably settle for my old wind up gramophone being placed on my coffin and have it play Richard Tauber singing "Vienna town of my dreams" In the german of course...


----------



## aleazk

I don't want any funeral, I prefer a quick cremation (without any kind of ceremony) and that's all.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Ligeti* requiem

Here's the Introitus:


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'd love to have Bach's motet O Jesu Christ, meins Lebens Licht.






I will have my favorite hymn, My Jesus, I Love Thee.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Meaghan said:


> Final movement of Beethoven's Op. 109 sonata. I've known this for awhile.


I hope your funeral doesn't happen anytime soon, but if the unfortunate event does happen, I'd love to share in that experience. It would be quite a memorial.


----------



## Crudblud

I originally wanted a full day's concert of my favourite music that would begin with Mahler's 3rd and end with Messiaen's Turangalîla. Soon after it evolved in to a week long festival sort of affair, including the proper open air staging of my opera (currently in the planning stage), which would run through the very early hours of the morning, with the finale coinciding with the dawn chorus as the stage falls to pieces in a series of controlled explosions.

As it stands right now I don't think I'd have a funeral service at all. I kind of just want to go; no show, no nothing.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What I want to happen to me is I die, I get cremated and disposed of in some insignificant place, the public realise I'm dead at least eight months later, I get an enormous funeral service without being present.


----------



## bigshot




----------



## Barelytenor

The wonderful Easter Sunday scene "Regina Coeli-Inneggiamo il Signor non é morto" from _Cavalleria Rusticana._

And myself singing the Lord's Prayer. Taped, of course :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

When I die I want my body to be clothed in chain mail and laid in a boat with my sword and my shield beside me. Than the boat should be set free on the Niagara River, just above the great waterfall. And the orchestra standing on the shore should play Siegfried's funeral music.






And after that they should feast and celebrate because I have gone to Valhalla to be with my ancestors and my beloved Master.

I sure hope my children will love me enough to perform this ceremony for me.


----------



## Barelytenor

SiegendesLicht said:


> When I die I want my body to be clothed in chain mail and laid in a boat with my sword and my shield beside me. Than the boat should be set free on the Niagara River, just above the great waterfall. And the orchestra standing on the shore should play Siegfried's funeral music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after that they should feast and celebrate because I have gone to Valhalla to be with my ancestors and my beloved Master.
> 
> I sure hope my children will love me enough to perform this ceremony for me.


"DUM_DUM, da-da-didididi, da, DUM-DUM"


----------



## Manxfeeder

SiegendesLicht said:


> When I die I want my body to be clothed in chain mail and laid in a boat with my sword and my shield beside me. Than the boat should be set free on the Niagara River, just above the great waterfall. And the orchestra standing on the shore should play Siegfried's funeral music.


Oh, yeah! I hope I get invited to that one. I'll even bring my own mead.


----------



## moody

Badinerie said:


> Something woefully inappropriate would be my first choice. The Gallup from Orpheus or The anvil chorus. ( Or the old music hall song " Here we are again happy as can be all good friends and Jolly good company) But I'll probably settle for my old wind up gramophone being placed on my coffin and have it play Richard Tauber singing "Vienna town of my dreams" In the german of course...


We used to sing "Here we are again" at the Saturday morning pictures, entrance 6 old pennys.
As for Tauber----perfect!


----------



## moody

I think I'll settle for Berlioz "Grande Messe Des Morts"that should be big and dramatic enough.


----------



## Operadowney

This is a beautiful piece of music on an incredible instrument. Gotta love the Wanamaker Organ!!



Krummhorn said:


> Being a classical organist, a 'final tribute' to my life would be having multiple organists come in and play different pieces.
> 
> One of those on my request list is this one:


----------



## DeepR

Michael Stearns - Planetary Unfolding, final track.


----------



## Pizzicato

Either that, Chopin's Funeral March or Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary by Purcell.


----------



## brianwalker




----------



## Vaneyes

Something without crappy YT sound. :angel:


----------



## sheffmark

Ok so it's not a Classical piece but i'd have.........
The Jam - Going Underground:lol:


----------



## Taneyev

The date. I think 2038 would be nice.


----------



## SottoVoce

Beethoven's 31st Piano Sonata; not only is it my favorite piano sonata from Beethoven, but it has an extremely powerful 'farewell' quality to it, moreso than the 32nd or any of his other piano sonatas in my opinion.


----------



## Moira

Nearer my God to Thee is what was playing as the Titanic went down. Works for me.


----------



## sheffmark

Dig Lazarus Dig - Nick Cave:lol:


----------



## Lukecash12

I'd only want two things played, aside from the hymns that would be sung (because I basically know which church it will be at, and how they do funerals):

Herr, unser Herrscher from J.S. Bach's Johannespassion:





They can play my favorite record of it.

Now, the second one would be my record of Hermann Scherchen and the London Symphony Orchestra performing Worthy is the Lamb (from the Messiah, of course):






Rock songs are cool, I guess. But that wouldn't do for me at all. What I do want is a day consecrated and blessed by the Lord for my family and friends. It's their day, not mine. I don't want it to be a morbid or emotionally wrenching event, but neither do I want some merely decent piece of music played that merely allowed them to reminisce or draw some kind of feeling from the piece. There are some very specific things I want them to think:

"Herr, unser Herrscher, dessen Ruhm in allen Landen herrlich ist!
Zeig' uns durch deine passion, das du, der wahre Gotessohn, zu aller Zeit, 
auch in der grossten Niedrigkeit, ver herrlicht worden bist.

Lord, thou our master, whose repute
In every land majestic is!

Show us through this thy passion
That thou, the very Son of God,
In every age,
E'en in the midst of deepest woe,
Art magnified become!"

"Worthy is the lamb that was slain, and hath redeemed us to God by His blood,
to receive power, and riches, and wisdom, and strength, and honor, and glory, and blessing.
Blessing and honour, and glory and power be unto Him forever and ever.
Blessing and honour, and glory and power be unto Him that sitteth upon the throne and unto the Lamb.
Amen."


----------



## Lukecash12

SiegendesLicht said:


> When I die I want my body to be clothed in chain mail and laid in a boat with my sword and my shield beside me. Than the boat should be set free on the Niagara River, just above the great waterfall. And the orchestra standing on the shore should play Siegfried's funeral music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after that they should feast and celebrate because I have gone to Valhalla to be with my ancestors and my beloved Master.
> 
> I sure hope my children will love me enough to perform this ceremony for me.


Right.... But you never know if they'll be like: "Screw that guy, this costs way too much." Maybe consider thinking of a plan B?


----------



## AndyS

Classical music - it has to be the Liebestod and it has to be sung by Nilsson






I also want 'Red Sun' by Neil Young






I'm not into this happy clappy funeral malarky - rest assured my funeral is going to be miserable. There WILL be tears haha


----------



## Art Rock

Not classical, but this one would definitely be on the list:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This would be ideal:






<3


----------



## Renaissance

Only two options for me : Beethoven's late string quartets (maybe op.131 or op.132) OR some renaissance masses & motets. Something by Tallis Thomas would be perfect.


----------



## Ondine

Sustained Tones of Zen style Flute... but silence while dying, if possible. After death I don't know if that really matters.


----------



## Turangalîla

I would be most excited to have Bach, Mozart, and Pärt. This is a fantastic, meditative piece of music that would be my first pick at my funeral (provided the cellist was good, of course).


----------



## BurningDesire

The Pas de Deux from The Nutcracker.


----------



## stanchinsky

Yes I'm being _dead_ serious.


----------



## PetrB

Whichever music would catalyze within each attendee the urgent realization that they are alive, I am no longer, and that they should get up, leave the service, and enjoy every moment of time they have left to them.

I don't think such a piece has yet been written for such an occasion.

BTW, as someone infamous as late to everything excepting gigs, I hope I am years, nay at least a decade, late to my own funeral


----------



## DrKilroy

My own requiem, I guess, if I will have a chance to compose one. If not, Mozart's definitely. I would like it to end with Ave Verum Corpus, though.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## neoshredder

Not sure. Maybe this.


----------



## Morgante

Gregorian requiem mass.


----------



## Guest

I'm torn between leaving my wife to decide what she wants to hear at my funeral (since I won't be there, it doesn't matter to me) and saving her the job of deciding.

I freely admit the element of vanity in making any such choice. Do I want them all (now there's an assumption for a start) blubbing over me? Having a laugh? Singling along? I've been to enough funerals to know that they are generally sombre affairs, with not much fun, and I'm sorry, but I'm not the kind of guy to want people to be a-whooping and a-hollering with joy (!?)

_Have I Told You Lately_ - Van Morrison
_That's All_ - Genesis
_Sea Song_ - Robert Wyatt
_The Big Ship_ - Brian Eno
_Clair De Lune_ - Debussy
_Girl with the Flaxen Hair_ - Debussy
_Life of Riley_ - Lightning Seeds
_Los Endos_ - Genesis

(And for those who want a hymn, Percy Dearmer's _God is Love)
_
"There's an angel standing in the sun..."


----------



## neoshredder

I think it should be depressing. I'm dead. That's pretty disturbing. Maybe some comic relief but not happy music. This is probably the most depressing song I've ever heard. lol I wouldn't do that to them.


----------



## drpraetorus

I have given this some thought and planned my funeral music. I'm not expecting to shuffle off this mortal coil any time soon, so I will probably be tweaking this for some time. This reflects my musical personality appropriate favorites. Only one piece "God Shall Whipe Away all Tears" is mine. This also reflective of a Mormon service. We do things a bit differently.

MY FUNERAL


Prelude Music: Unless I’m rich and famous this will have to be recorded. This should be piped into the Relief Society room as well as the chapel.
Purcell: Queen Anne Funeral Music
Bach: Komm sueser Tod
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in c minor
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in d minor
Mozart: Lacrimosa
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music
Wagner: Prelude to Parsifal
Wagner: Prelude and Liebestod from Tristan
Wagner: Prelude to Lohengrin

The proceeding should be timed so that the viewing and family prayer is finished when Lohengrin ends.

Music to be played while the COFFIN moves from the RS room to the chapel
Wagner: Siegfrieds Funeral March*.

Music during the funeral
Congregation: Redeemer of Israel
How Great the Wisdom and the Love
Solos and small ensembles:
Evening Shade
The Last Hope (probably recorded, but you might find a piano student at the U or Y who could learn it for a slight gratuity)
God shall wipe away all Tears

Music to be played as the COFFIN is removed
Wagner: Brunhildas Immolation*. 

At the grave sight:
Music as the COFFIN is brought to the grave:
Pipeband: Skye Boat
Wagner: Siegfrieds Horn Call. To be played on my horn. 
Music after the grave service: Pipeband: Piobaireachd of Donald Dhu, All the Blue Bonnets are over the Boarder.

*The best source for these pieces is the George Szell recording I have.


----------



## violadude

I'm not going to die.


----------



## pendereckiobsessed

Hmm... That's a very interesting question

I would pick (in this order)

Takemitsu - Requiem for strings
Penderecki - Chaconne in memoria Giovanni Paolo II 
Halvorsen - Passacaglia on a theme by Handel.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

violadude said:


> I'm not going to die.


That kinda reminds me of this quote, "I'm not afraid of death; I just don't want to be there when it happens." Lol

Should play something happy to remind that they don't have to put up with me anymore. 

Ooh, wait, I know: Bach's Chaconne for solo violin.  (Obvious choice, huh?)


----------



## bennycdn

Floristan's solo from Beethoven's Leonore.


----------



## MatthewWeaver

For the sake of irony i would like to have staying alive by the beegees playing at my funeral.


----------



## Guest

Mahler's 2nd Symphony - "Resurrection" - particularly, the final movement


----------



## brianwalker




----------



## Aries

The adagio of Bruckners 9th symphony or the adagio of Bruckners 7th symphony or the adagio of Mahlers 9th symphony


----------



## lukecubed

Mine better just be lots of stuff like this:


----------



## realdealblues

If I were "famous" and were going to have a "big send off" with a full orchestra or something before my cremation I'd have them play Mahler's Adagietto from Symphony 5 followed by Mozart's Requiem.

Seeing how I am neither famous, rich or likely to have any kind of send off whatsoever, I will just be happy if someone will fulfill my wishes and scatter my ashes (illegally) in the predetermined place I have chosen off a nice quiet Bay.


----------



## flatbaroque

Definitely Lacrimosa, from Mozart's last and unfinished Requiem Mass in D minor.


----------



## Sonata

realdealblues said:


> if someone will fulfill my wishes and scatter my ashes (illegally) in the predetermined place I have chosen off a nice quiet Bay.


Me too, actually. This summer, my husband's family had a quiet memorial for his grandfather and spread his ashes on Spider Lake. Was quite nice.


----------



## superhorn

I would choose all the music I didn't like at all, because I wouldn't have to hear it !








:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## neoshredder

This would be a good one.


----------



## Phidias




----------



## jani




----------



## Phidias

That's too strong. You could have chosen the funeral march of the Eroica.
Though we only die once.


----------



## millionrainbows

"Fanfare for the Common Man" played very loudly, as I am dumped unceremoniously into a pauper's grave.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The second movement of Beethoven's 7th would do too. There is something heroic about it.
The tricky part is, how to die in a way that would be worthy of such a funeral.


----------



## Phidias

That's why i've chosen John Cage. I'll be an idiot right to the end.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

There is only one "Funeral March" which I've found really adorable: That one by Grieg composed for his friend Rikard Nordraak who died at the age of 24. Grieg wrote it first for Piano but later made several arrangements for wind or brass orchestra. This is a superb video, performed by Dallas Wind Symphony supported by Caspar Friedrich and Ilya Repin paintings:


----------



## jani

Phidias said:


> That's too strong. You could have chosen the funeral march of the Eroica.
> Though we only die once.


I know that this sounds like a cliche, but instead of huge amount of sadness, i want the people who were close to me to celebrate the fact that i once lived and move on their lives as quickly as possible, instead of mourning.


----------



## Flamme

Cause i live near Danube and feel that river a part of me...


----------



## Novelette

The Allegretto from Beethoven's 7th Symphony.

Or even Schumann's variations thereof.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I would say it would be out of :

1. The Deathless Horsie (zappa) 
2. Requiem For Suzy Creamcheese (appears on the vinyl LP Psychedelia—A Musical Light Show by The Mesmerizing Eye)
3. Requiem for Edgard Varese (PORCELIJN,D)
4. Berlioz Requiem (E Varese)
5. Poeme Electronique 
This- Varese's last completed work. It was created at the Philips Laboratories, Eindhoven, The Netherlands. The original consisted of three synchronized tracks, to be played on multiple amplifiers and loudspeakers over diverse 'sound routes.' There were 10 or 20 amplifiers and 150 or 425 loudspeakers.


----------



## KenOC

Probably Graceful Ghost Rag by Bolcom...


----------



## neoshredder

Wild in the Streets by Bon Jovi? Or the oppsoite of that is Never say Goodbye. lol


----------



## Novelette

Rameau: Castor et Pollux, Act 1: Troupe de Spartiates

"Que tout gémisse,
Que tout s'unisse..."

If I may be so presumptuous.


----------



## plattyaj

Chopin had his E minor Prelude played and that would work for me. In Paradisum (Fauré) would be another good choice.


----------



## Flamme

To tell the truth i would l ike to be cremated...I k now its a ''pagan'' custom but i dont think it really matters...After you stop breathing...I would like my ashes to be thrown away in the wind in the nature where we had nice little house or in Danube here dont care...Somehow flying in small paricles and becoming instantly one with a great circle of rebirth has more dignity than slowly decaying and being eaten layer by layer by dreadfull worms and other crawling things...


----------



## BlazeGlory

When I die I would like my funeral to be on the Starship Enterprise with Scotty playing Amazing Grace on the bagpipes.


----------



## starthrower

In Heaven There Ain't No Beer (that's why will drink it right here)


----------



## vertigo

I kid, I kid


----------



## Flamme

:devil::lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

My final choice is:


----------



## Guest

"An die Musik" by Franz Schubert






And, Abba, which expresses - more or less - the same sentiment as the Schubert lied. Actually, it's a lovely song!


----------



## clavichorder

BlazeGlory said:


> When I die I would like my funeral to be on the Starship Enterprise with Scotty playing Amazing Grace on the bagpipes.


This has captured my imagination since I was seven years old! We must be, like, soul mates or something...


----------



## vertigo

clavichorder said:


> This has captured my imagination since I was seven years old! We must be, like, soul mates or something...


Probably you're both geeks


----------



## jtbell

Since I'll probably end up in Hades, I might as well try for the Finnish version of it:


----------



## EarthBoundRules

I hope I'm not implying that my death is as significant as Christ's by my selection...


----------



## Tristan

I could see Durufle's Requiem being used. It's peaceful and tranquil, for the most part.


----------



## farmerjohn

aleazk said:


> I don't want any funeral, I prefer a quick cremation (without any kind of ceremony) and that's all.


I don't want any funeral because I don't want to die.


----------



## Bone

Well, I play trombone, so the Beethoven "Equali" would seem appropriate enough. Or "Ride of the Valkyrie" if I wind up dying in some heroic manner, which is unlikely.


----------



## aleazk

farmerjohn said:


> I don't want any funeral because I don't want to die.


But you _will_ do it. Welcome to the tragedy of human existence. :tiphat:


----------



## KRoad

Lenfer said:


> I've been thinking about this a lot lately, I'm not really sure what I would want played at my funeral. Does anyone here have something they would like played at their funeral? I personally would not go for pop/rock music but I suppose as long as no one else objects they could be included.
> 
> I did have a particular piece in mind but my *Boyfriend* said it may not be appropriate for a funeral. Would you stick with tradition or go with what you wanted? The way he sees it is that "your" funeral is for those you leave behind and you should try to make them happy. My *Mother* is not strict or "_traditional_" expect when it comes to weddings and funerals. :lol:
> 
> Music videos would be most appreciated as I'm too lazy to be hunting *YouTube* tonight.
> 
> *L'enfer* :tiphat:


Hullealula Chorus from Handel's Messiah - what else. Please excuse my spelling.


----------



## violadude

EarthBoundRules said:


> I hope I'm not implying that my death is as significant as Christ's by my selection...


Meh, I wouldn't mind if you were implying that. :tiphat:


----------



## ptr

With out a doubt, Mahler's "Oft denk' ich, sie sind nur ausgegangen!" from Kindertotenlider when they spread my ashes for the wind..





The rest of the ceremony should be carried out in silence..

/ptr


----------



## Marilyn

Definately Mahler for me too. The 3rd movement of Mahler's 1st Symphony.


----------



## science

aleazk said:


> But you _will_ do it. Welcome to the tragedy of human existence. :tiphat:


And not even the worst one.


----------



## jtbell

aleazk said:


> But you _will_ do it.


Muss es sein? Es muss sein!


----------



## DeepR

Steve Roach - Altus

There is no greater piece to symbolize my return to nothingness.


----------



## starthrower

Gotta go with 4:33. And lets get it over with in that amount of time. People are hungry and tired. Why would I want to inflict my musical taste on others from the grave?


----------



## deggial

starthrower said:


> Why would I want to inflict my musical taste on others from the grave?


funny thing, a while ago I was having a conversation about this very topic with my ex wife and I said "play whatever, I'll be dead" and she insisted I should pick something - then complained about what I picked


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Maybe you should have chosen this


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

For my funeral, I would probably want Cage's _4'33"_. Just four-and-a-half minutes of silence. That's all I ask for.


----------



## CypressWillow

Just play this and then go out and forget all about me.


----------



## drpraetorus

I would have thought "Tie me Kangaroo Down"


----------



## drpraetorus

They're moving Father Grave to build a sewer.


----------



## Nevohteeb

I would like, a work that doesn't depress everyone. The Archduke Trio, of Beethoven, or cavatina, from the Op. 130. I doen't think it's depressing, it's serene, peaceful, soul soothing.


----------



## sharik

Lenfer said:


> What Would You Choose for Your Funeral?


i don't care.


----------



## Ingélou

This one is very beautiful & would make the mourners contemplate the serious things. However, I would make sure in advance that the title was spelled correctly - separation - in the order of service.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

drpraetorus said:


> I would have thought "Tie me Kangaroo Down"


After latest Rolf news you might want to reconsider............


----------



## Nevohteeb

Oh my, yes, Kathleen Ferrier, was such a fine singer.We get one of these great ones, every 50 years, if we're lucky. Marion Anderson was another.


----------



## aleazk

jtbell said:


> Muss es sein? Es muss sein!


Well, J.L.Borges said that the belief on one's inexorable death is just a statistical extrapolation, i.e., every human being that existed before me died, I'm a human being, therefore I will die too. But this is a risky reasoning. Borges said, "maybe I'm the first immortal human being".
So, you will have to wait until your own death before reaching any conclusion.

PS: btw, the "immortal" Borges enjoys his "life" buried in Geneva, Switzerland since the last 30 years and counting... :lol:


----------



## QuietGuy

Dvorak: Symphony #9: 2nd movement "Goin' Home" (edited down)
John Rutter: Psalm 23 ("The Lord is my Shepherd")

I used these for my mother's remembrance. It was very touching.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

aleazk said:


> But you _will_ do it. Welcome to the tragedy of human existence. :tiphat:


It's not a tragedy, it's a necessary part of the natural circle of life. Only people (particlualrly with the advent of Christianity) have begun to consider it as something unnatural, unexpected and utterly horrible. But that is a topic for an entirely different discussion.


----------



## BurningDesire

SiegendesLicht said:


> It's not a tragedy, it's a necessary part of the natural circle of life. Only people (particlualrly with the advent of Christianity) have begun to consider it as something unnatural, unexpected and utterly horrible. But that is a topic for an entirely different discussion.


Uh, no? Its NATURAL to not want death. Animals don't want to die, I'm sure if they were able to think about it in words they would describe it as utterly horrible. I don't think anybody thinks death is unnatural (and unexpected really depends on individual situation).


----------



## Polyphemus

No music, no poetry, no eulogies an attendance restricted to people who actually liked me. (That should keep the numbers down). Its like an Irish wake, the reason for the party can't be there to enjoy it. So get it over with and move on.


----------



## Serge

This:


----------



## cjvinthechair

Finale to Berlioz Damnation of Faust; preferably sung as beautifully as this. Pity really my name's not Margarita !


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Wagner's Ring Cycle complete, wine on tap and a locked church door until the final notes fade away ...


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Oh my! We're getting morbid here!


----------



## Taggart

Jonathan Wrachford said:


> Oh my! We're getting morbid here!


You can't see the humour in it - listen to this from the Clancy Brothers. (RIP)


----------



## hocket

The Introitus to Pierre de la Rue's Requiem. Maybe something from Richafort's too, that's also a beauty.


----------



## hpowders

aleazk said:


> I don't want any funeral, I prefer a quick cremation (without any kind of ceremony) and that's all.


I agree. I wish to be cremated and my ashes scattered in the Atlantic Ocean off of Long Beach, New York where I spent many happy summers. No music. No words. No tears. No more posts.


----------



## shangoyal

An assortment of Schubert lieder to begin a happy afterlife.


----------



## Sonata

This thread makes me wonder what Lenfer did have for her funeral music  I still miss her.


----------



## Winterreisender

Probably the Requiem by Jon Leifs, sung by a cappella choir. :angel:


----------



## Roi N

I would have to go with two pieces: the first movement from Brahms's Requiem "Selig sind, die da leid tragen". It is chilling, and also sends a rather optimistic message - "Blessed are they who bear suffering", which tells everybody at the funeral that everything will be alright.
After that I want Haydn's Opening movement of the 31st Sonata in A-Flat Major played. So soothing.

Man, I wish I could attend it


----------



## GGluek

The solo violin line from the Benedictus of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis.


----------



## Blake

What music would you want for the day that you won't be able to hear it? Haha.


----------



## hpowders

Wow! Some of you sure could use a lesson in humility.

As a person not full of himself, just cremate me and get it the hell over with. I don't have an emperor complex.

No music. Plenty of matches. Oven set past "broil" to "cremate".


----------



## Blancrocher

I've left instructions in my will that Feldman's 2nd String Quartet should be played at the start of my funeral.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> I've left instructions in my will that Feldman's 2nd String Quartet should be played at the start of my funeral.


Thanks for the warning! I ain't going. When was it again?


----------



## science

Blancrocher said:


> I've left instructions in my will that Feldman's 2nd String Quartet should be played at the start of my funeral.


Cage's ASLSP at the end, perhaps?


----------



## Blake

hpowders said:


> Thanks for the warning! I ain't going. When was it again?


You'd be missing out. Particularly if the FLUX Quartet performs. Glorious stuff.


----------



## KenOC

I'll be happy to go anytime, but first let me finish listening to that Cage piece being played in Germany.

After that, it's just -- paper or plastic?


----------



## Levanda

On this I am going to be little different, I had a joke once I told to my husband just in case if I died I would like to play "Communist International in Russian". I would not mind as well Katusha.


----------



## Guest

Should the music be representative of yourself or for the people at the funeral? I know it's the former but at my own funeral I'm hoping to be dead and I can't imagine many of any attendees will relish being exposed to the sort of stuff that floats my boat (I know for a fact my partner would gladly rip off her own ears rather than listen to Mr Bungle).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Interesting thread. Thought I had started a similar one but can't find it. I did find two others though:

What would you want them to play at your funeral?

Pieces you want played at your funeral


----------



## SONNET CLV

aleazk said:


> I don't want any funeral, I prefer a quick cremation (without any kind of ceremony) and that's all.


Ah, then perhaps Stravinsky's _Firebird _would suit you nicely. A short version, of course.

Or this: 




Of course, there's always _Fire Music_, a studio album by tenor sax-man Archie Shepp, released on Impulse! Records in 1965.









Me? I'll settle for a loop playing the Doors' "Light My Fire". Cranked up loud.


----------



## SONNET CLV

hpowders said:


> Wow! Some of you sure could use a lesson in humility.
> 
> As a person not full of himself, just cremate me and get it the hell over with. I don't have an emperor complex.
> 
> No music. Plenty of matches. Oven set past "broil" to "cremate".


No music? Really, hpowders? Not even a fellow whistling the "Ritual Fire Dance" by de Falla? Hmm? I'd have done that for you.


----------



## The nose

I would like to write my own funeral music and make it like a last goodbye to my friends and family and not a celebration of myself. But i don't think i'll be ever able to do that.


----------



## hpowders

SONNET CLV said:


> No music? Really, hpowders? Not even a fellow whistling the "Ritual Fire Dance" by de Falla? Hmm? I'd have done that for you.


Perhaps Chopin's Minute Waltz. Something pithy. Just get it over with. Burn me. Go home. Forget me. Thanks for coming.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Hmmm -- As I don't plan to attend my own funeral*- I'll let my nearest and dearest choose their favourite music. After all it's for their benefit. I'll be strictly hands-off.

*Unless I'm carrying out a complicated life insurance fraud.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Interesting thread. Thought I had started a similar one but can't find it. I did find two others though:
> 
> What would you want them to play at your funeral?
> 
> Pieces you want played at your funeral


Seems like a death-obsessed forum!


----------



## hpowders

If I leave it to my wife, she would probably want Die Meistersinger Overture or the finale of Beethoven's Fifth Symphony.

Something appropriately heroic for the death of a high profile poster.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> This thread makes me wonder what Lenfer did have for her funeral music  I still miss her.


She :angel:was a joy. So much spirit, with an insatiable desire to absorb so much in what little time she had left. We all can learn from her intelligence, as well as her courage.


----------



## composira

I wanted Mahler's 2nd for a while but it's too extravagant now that I think about it.

Maybe Chopin's Nocturne in C minor (opus 48, no. 1) and Allegri's Miserere after that. I love both, but the contrast between the two is sort of jarring. I'll probably have to think of a piece that will make a smooth transition.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## hpowders

Chopin's Minute Waltz played by Horowitz. The faster the better. Just get it over with.

Burn and then urn.


----------



## Cosmos

After I die [Hopefully, losing fairly in a duel to my arch nemesis], I want the second section of Alkan's Marche Funebre played at my funeral. Not this particular version though, I think the pianist's playing is harsh and he bangs too much. So a softer interpretation


----------



## hpowders

I would prefer nothing. However, for those who insist, either the Sarabande from J.S. Bach's Cello Suite No. 1 or the Sarabande from J.S. Bach's Cello Suite No. 4, either from the second Yo-Yo Ma performances of the complete cello suites, would be terrific and I wouldn't argue. (How could I?)
Either one takes 5 minutes or less; nice and pithy and to the point; the way I lived.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What I want to happen to me is I die, I get cremated and disposed of in some insignificant place, the public realise I'm dead at least eight months later, I get an enormous funeral service without being present.


You can ask for your ashes to be released in a Botanical garden.


----------



## BillT

Meaghan said:


> Final movement of Beethoven's Op. 109 sonata. I've known this for awhile.


Final TWO movements!

- Bill


----------



## BillT

Whatever would get more people to listen (closely) to classical music. What would do that? A live performance is most likely to have that effect. 

NOT MOZART !! (except for the Requiem). 

- Bill


----------



## brotagonist

I think I'll choose something that will be written in a few centuries or even more distant


----------



## rborganist

Jesu Meine Freude (from the Orgelbuchlein by J. S. Bach), all three Gymnopedie by Erik Satie, some of MacDowell's Woodland Sketches (especially To a Wild Rose)


----------



## isorhythm

Fun thread.

Definitely the last chorale of Bach's St. John Passion, Ach Herr, lass Dein lieb Engelein. Though I'm not religious so maybe it's inappropriate.


----------



## EdwardBast

I will choose from among the great neo-minimalist classics composed in the early years of the 22nd century when the movement is in its first glorious flower. Quite fitting for anyone buried beneath the great plains of methane ice on Io, don't you think?


----------



## QuietGuy

Dvorak Symphony #9, second movement ("Goin' Home") as Prelude; Ravel's Le Jardin Feerique from _Me Mere l'Oye_ as Postlude; and somewhere in between, Lennon/McCartney's I'll Follow the Sun (The tune has always been a favorite of mine, but the lyric, for me at least, fits: "One day you'll look to see I've gone/But tomorrow may rain so I'll follow the sun."


----------



## Bruce

I change my mind a lot on this question, depending on my mood, and what I've heard recently. 

However, were I to drop dead today, I think I'd prefer 

The last movement of Mahler's 3rd symphony,
Bach's Come Sweet Death --the version by Virgil Fox
the Larghetto, e piano movement from Händel's 12th concerto grosso in his opus 6 set, as recorded by Karajan and the BPO.


----------



## arpeggio

*Include Happy Music*

I have been very fortunate and I have had a good life. I would want to include triumphant music that celebrates it as well as somber. For example, the last two movements of the Mahler _Fifth_. Or maybe reversing the order of the final two movements of the Tchaikovsky _Sixth_.

A band work that would satisfy me would be the _Psalm for Band_ by Vincent Persichetti.

I just thought of another. The last movement of the William Schuman _Third Symphony_.


----------



## hpowders

I change my mind a lot too. I suppose if I had to choose something it would be the Sarabande from J.S. Bach's Keyboard Partita No. 5 as performed by either Trevor Pinnock or Christophe Rousset on harpsichord.

Five minutes and it's done. Short. Sweet. Burn. Urn. :tiphat:


----------



## 20centrfuge

I think funerals are generally too serious. I'd want someone to play something stupid and fun like Steely Dan's "When Josie Come's Home."

And then my body will be donated to science so that some Medical school student can dissect my balls.

In the right setting, however, I think that the third movement of Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time (clarinet solo) could be stunning.


----------



## millionrainbows

I would choose Henry Purcell's* Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary,* but then people might think that I was a queen.


----------



## aajj

I used to think i'd want the final movement from Mahler's 9th but that's laying it on too thick. 

Instead, i'd want the first movement from Mozart's Clarinet Quintet, followed by Eric Dolphy's "Feathers" and Billie Holiday singing "Easy Living." For a grand finale, Ethel Merman singing "Give My Regards to Broadway."

Most of all, i want to be there to listen.


----------



## millionrainbows

...or maybe Liszt's *Mephisto Waltz,* to symbolize my descent.



aajj said:


> Most of all, i want to be there to listen.


I don't mind dying, as long as I can still breathe. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

I would like one of Biber's Rosary Sonatas - say, The Assumption, or else the Guardian Angel Passacaglia. 

Also, I'd like some Scottish fiddle or pipe music - either the Duke of Atholl's Reel, or The Robertson Rant, both of which are linked with my paternal grandfather's birthplace in Scotland.

On the whole, I don't like it when people choose funny pieces. A friend's husband knew he was dying and chose 'The Deadwood Stage' for the carrying out of the coffin after the funeral. He was a marvellous man with a great sense of humour, but it clashed with the mood, really. Memorable, I suppose...


----------



## omega

The complete Nocturnes by Chopin, played right in front of my coffin. To make sure I will listen to them entirely a least once.
:devil:

I feel more concerned about the music I will listen to _after_ my funeral. Do angels have an orchestra ?


----------



## pianississimo

I'd pick Gotterdamerung, or possibly the whole ring cycle. If my mourners want the free food and the drink they'll have to wait for it!


----------



## Bayreuth

Berlioz, no doubt. The 'Te Deum' or the 'Requiem'. People who don't even know me would become so so sad that it would seem like there was actually someone who cared about my passing


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> I would like one of Biber's Rosary Sonatas - say, The Assumption, or else the Guardian Angel Passacaglia.
> 
> Also, I'd like some Scottish fiddle or pipe music - either the Duke of Atholl's Reel, or The Robertson Rant, both of which are linked with my paternal grandfather's birthplace in Scotland.
> 
> On the whole, I don't like it when people choose funny pieces. A friend's husband knew he was dying and chose 'The Deadwood Stage' for the carrying out of the coffin after the funeral. He was a marvellous man with a great sense of humour, but it clashed with the mood, really. Memorable, I suppose...


Sounds like an all-day affair. Will Sky News be broadcasting it? :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> Sounds like an all-day affair. Will Sky News be broadcasting it? :tiphat:


Silly - they'll know all about it *in the sky*! :angel:


----------



## mtmailey

I am not thinking about that right now first i should go the hip hop/rap funeral.


----------

